# Anyone else find swimsuit models so beautiful?



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

The most beautiful swimsuit models - more photos
I love swimsuit models. This girl is one of my favourites. Solid 9/10


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 6, 2016)

Was that ever a question? What are they going to do, outfit a heffer to move their products?


----------



## Toro (Oct 6, 2016)

No. 

They're ugly.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Toro said:


> No.
> 
> They're ugly.


how about the one i posted


----------



## Toro (Oct 6, 2016)

Yuck


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Was that ever a question? What are they going to do, outfit a heffer to move their products?


real talk


----------



## Toro (Oct 6, 2016)

What's that girl's name btw?


----------



## PK1 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> The most beautiful swimsuit models - more photos
> I love swimsuit models. This girl is one of my favourites. Solid 9/10


I like the nature-forest green color of her bikini too. And her sexy facial look.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Toro said:


> What's that girl's name btw?


daniela lopez - pretty sure thats her name


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 6, 2016)

are you trying to figure out who is or isn't gay?


fyi; Toro is a Canadian, so yea, gay.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 6, 2016)

That's a rhetorical question, right?


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> That's a rhetorical question, right?


Nope


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

OMG left or right?


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> OMG left or right?


left for me


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 6, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> are you trying to figure out who is or isn't gay?
> 
> 
> fyi; Toro is a Canadian, so yea, gay.




Oh, come now. Toro isn't gay!

When we were together last night he wouldn't even swallow.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> OMG left or right?


Have to see 'em naked in order to make an informed decision.  But together they qualify for a ménage à trois.


----------



## baileyn45 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yesica Toscanini








I think I can safely say that I find her attractive.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> Yesica Toscanini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what would you rate her out of 10


----------



## baileyn45 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesica Toscanini
> ...


26.8


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2016)

Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........


FEMALE SWIMSUIT MODELS.
That man is no model


----------



## baileyn45 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........


For having the bravery to show this picture, I was going to say this guys at least has guts. I then realized it would be the cheapest pun ever.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........
> ...


the guy has guts haha thats a good one actually


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........
> ...


You didn't stipulate........  

How do you know he's not a model?


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


models are meant to be attractive!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...


They are?  By who's standards?  Yours?  Models are models, not all of them are attractive or skinny.  
Let me guess, you're in high school?  Junior high?


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


by Adam's standards


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...


Apple?


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Best in the area? nah no way


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...


Adam's apple......


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 6, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Was that ever a question? What are they going to do, outfit a heffer to move their products?



Actually some ......ahem...large ladies can look good in a bikini-
And be careful, she is my pretty sister, she has all her teeth, look at that smile!


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

EWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

wow


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lewdog said:


>


i want to dance with them


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 6, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's the same model, Kate Upton.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Oh I heard of her before! Shes sexy as!


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 6, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> Yesica Toscanini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The painted-on swimsuits are my favorite actually.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 6, 2016)

ooo.... hi beautiful


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> ooo.... hi beautiful


wow


----------



## Vastator (Oct 7, 2016)

Of course men find younger women more attractive. That's the real question at hand; swimsuits not withstanding. Nobody would rather land a 30 year old has been, over a sexy chick in her absolute prime.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> wow


I'd go "Viking" on that , on sight!


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vastator said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > wow
> ...


what does go viking on that mean


----------



## Vastator (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...


Throw em' over your shoulder and cart em off like so much booty, after a successful raid. And yeah. It's a figure of speech; so save the admonishments.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vastator said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


sounds fun!


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 7, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


>


anyone know her name


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 10, 2016)

OMG


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

Why don't you go get yourself laid or something, OP?  Good grief!  Are you going to start posting porn next?


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why don't you go get yourself laid or something, OP?  Good grief!  Are you going to start posting porn next?


im too ugly


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you go get yourself laid or something, OP?  Good grief!  Are you going to start posting porn next?
> ...



Oh come on.  I'm sure there are some girls out there for you.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> nicoleivy5 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have been rejected all my life. I am destined to be alone but I will keep on trying


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > nicoleivy5 said:
> ...



Sorry.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 10, 2016)

Me too.
The women I'm attracted to aren't attracted to me.
And Since I'm supporting my sisters family I have no money to spend on dates so I don't even try.
I'll be single for my entire life.
I can only dream of fucking a swim suit model.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 12, 2016)

nicoleivy5 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesica Toscanini
> ...


10


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........


You're banned!



lol.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uummmmm, nope.  Definitely not sexy..........
> ...


Thought you were talking to me for a second lol


----------

